# Regular Maintenance Items



## jonathan (Oct 10, 2009)

What kind of extra regular maintenance is needed when plowing with an atv?


----------



## Greenwalt (Dec 11, 2006)

Nothing out of the ordinary. I always do engine oil and filter, front and rear diff, transfer-case, spark plug, and clean the air filter (I have a K&N, so there is no need to replace.) I always clean the battery terminals, check the air pressure in the tires, I actually keep them a little bit lower. I use WD-40 on external moving parts, and bolts as well. 

I have a '99 fourtrax, that I bought new in 99 and have plowed with every year since then. I have never had to do anything else (knock on wood) maintenance wise.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Just make sure you greese it if you have greese fittings.


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

If using an belt drive ATV it pays to inspect the clutches every year, rebuild when necessary.

On my P360 I had worn the drive clutch to the point it couldn't be rebuilt therefore had to buy new. In my situation I push then back up so every push fully cycles the clutch, sometimes a couple times a minute. This causes a lot of extra wear on the clutch.


----------

